# Need a little help, Guys....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

One of our old 2coolers, HookedUp/Guy...is making a memorial wooden cross to place down at SLP in honor of Vjer/Vic.. He can handle the cross..but would like someone to cut out a couple of flounder...like the one pixed below. Vic used these flounders he made as inlays in some of his woodworks.. The flounder has to be no more than five and one-half inches tall...Thought mebbe one of you could copy this pix below and use it as a pattern to cut out a couple on your jigsaw.. I'd give it a shot but I swapped off my jigsaw (I think to Bobby..but whoever) and I dont have anything to cut it with.. I think a nice DARK colored wood would be nice..but we could stain almost anything. Plan is to affix the fish to the cross with carpenters glue or something similar so wood would probably be 1/4 to 1/2 inch thick. Vic always inlaid his and shaped them to perfection 'relief' wise..but I dunno if anyone wants to get that detailed..and Guy hasn't any way to rout out a perfect sized space for the fish.... Any suggestions or help will be mucho appreciated....Might need two of them..one looking east and one looking west. LOL


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> One of our old 2coolers, HookedUp/Guy...is making a memorial wooden cross to place down at SLP in honor of Vjer/Vic.. He can handle the cross..but would like someone to cut out a couple of flounder...like the one pixed below. Vic used these flounders he made as inlays in some of his woodworks.. The flounder has to be no more than five and one-half inches tall...Thought mebbe one of you could copy this pix below and use it as a pattern to cut out a couple on your jigsaw.. I'd give it a shot but I swapped off my jigsaw (I think to Bobby..but whoever) and I dont have anything to cut it with.. I think a nice DARK colored wood would be nice..but we could stain almost anything. Plan is to affix the fish to the cross with carpenters glue or something similar so wood would probably be 1/4 to 1/2 inch thick. Vic always inlaid his and shaped them to perfection 'relief' wise..but I dunno if anyone wants to get that detailed..and Guy hasn't any way to rout out a perfect sized space for the fish.... Any suggestions or help will be mucho appreciated....Might need two of them..one looking east and one looking west. LOL


Thanks so much Jim! Guy


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I wish I had the talent to do that but I'm afraid it would be an insult. However, I have all the tools, table saw, band saw, scroll saw, jig saw, router table, files, rasps - you name it so if anyone has the talent but needs to use my shop they are more than welcome.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

doesn't look that hard Viking...the main body is one piece of wood, all the fins look to be different pieces probably glued underneath.

after cutting out, shaping of the body could be done with a belt sander.

I think I might have a piece or two of wood that would work for the body.

when do you need them?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Here's what u found. Looks like walnut with a strip of oak(?) laminated in it. There's 3 pieces - certainly enough to make the flounder bodies.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

that looks like a great match


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Here's what u found. Looks like walnut with a strip of oak(?) laminated in it. There's 3 pieces - certainly enough to make the flounder bodies.


Shawn..that wood would be PERFECT !!!.. Are you offering the wood...or the whole completed project ??. I really don't know if you have a woodworking shop or not.. Either way would be mucho appreciated... If it just the wood..I know I can find someone who will grind out the deal for us...

Re;. 'When ???.. don't think there is any real rush..but the sooner the better.. Lemme know and I will PM my phone number and we can work it out..

thanks...jim


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> I wish I had the talent to do that but I'm afraid it would be an insult. However, I have all the tools, table saw, band saw, scroll saw, jig saw, router table, files, rasps - you name it so if anyone has the talent but needs to use my shop they are more than welcome.


Very gracious offer, Tom.. Just occurred to me that all we would need would be a dead undersized flounder and you could sling it into that CNC setup you had and the deal would be done in a minute . LOL.. Think you got out of that business though...so back to the drawing board....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I can cut the body to shape. I don't have a belt sander for taking down the sides. I'm thinking something like this would be perfect for shaping:

http://www.harborfreight.com/1-inch-x-30-inch-belt-sander-2485.html


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I can cut the body to shape. I don't have a belt sander for taking down the sides. I'm thinking something like this would be perfect for shaping:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/1-inch-x-30-inch-belt-sander-2485.html


I have that EXACT thing sitting on my workbench for sanding off burrs, etc on pens... EVEN I might be able to take a whack at that..

Fire away, if you will.. I'll swap you a couple of impressive pens for the semi finished product.....:spineyes:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'll get with Guy for the correct size before I cut anything.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Let me know if you guys need any help. If I'm not busy next week I could do the insets or the whole thing. No matter. I don't get in here too often much more but Viking has my number.
Later, biggreen


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

biggreen said:


> Let me know if you guys need any help. If I'm not busy next week I could do the insets or the whole thing. No matter. I don't get in here too often much more but Viking has my number.
> Later, biggreen


Many thanks, Steve.. I know woodworking is your living so mebbe you and Guy and Shawn might get together and pull the whole thing off. I offered to try and finish out the flounder on the sander..but I would really be stretching my 'skills' LOL.. I'll bet if Guy could get the cross to you..and Shawn could rough out the flatties, that you could probably even rout out the cross to fit the fish. I've seen enough of your work to know it would be professional...

What do you guys think ? (aimed at Guy & Shawn):biggrin:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

with BG doing it for a living - he may not have time to deal with it. I've got some free time in the evenings this week and this weekend. I'm hoping I can knock most of the flatties stuff out quickly, then run by your "trailer" to use your sander for shaping...maybe on Friday?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Thanks so much Y'all! The cross is pretty personal to me. I haven't made one since Sam Lucas (Sam's Beach) passed away. I'd like to get the flounder(s) in hand first and then tailor the rest of the cross to them. Thanks again and All The Best to ya, Guy


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Very gracious offer, Tom.. Just occurred to me that all we would need would be a dead undersized flounder and you could sling it into that CNC setup you had and the deal would be done in a minute . LOL.. Think you got out of that business though...so back to the drawing board....


You have me mixed up with old what's his name - you know, the duck call maker that used to come visit with us before he bought a big fancy offshore boat. Sorry, just had to rag on ET a little.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Let us know how it works out. I'm in Corpus now and have chemo next week but if you need help I'm sure BG and I can get together and do something if you need us.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

What do ya'll think?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> What do ya'll think?


Perfect! What are the dimensions? Did you make one or two?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

about 4.5" at the widest part - I figure that would leave you 0.5" on each side of him for the beam. about 9" total length.

I have the other one roughed out and ready to start shaping.

I'm contemplating adding eyes and his pectoral fin (the fin just behind the gill plate)...what do you think?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Nice Shawn!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> about 4.5" at the widest part - I figure that would leave you 0.5" on each side of him for the beam. about 9" total length.
> 
> I have the other one roughed out and ready to start shaping.
> 
> I'm contemplating adding eyes and his pectoral fin (the fin just behind the gill plate)...what do you think?


Dimensions sound perfect. Creative license belongs to the artist. I'm sure whatever you do will be awesome! Thanks so much, Guy


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang !!! That is downright BEAUTIFUL WORK, Shawn....

Gotta admit I was getting skeered that I was left dangling...and was gonna make my pitiful try at it...

Thanks SOOOO much, Shawn...The sander is still available..but it looks from the pix like you have already added dimension to it... Can't keep a good 2cooler down...:rotfl:


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

What ya'll are doing is awesome and a great gesture.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Where you gonna place the Cross Guy?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> Where you gonna place the Cross Guy?


I think the plan is to put the cross down at CoachLaw/Sandy's fishing camp on TitlumTatlum Bayou, at San Luis Pass, Gary... Vic loved it down there..and was one of the guys that literally had to re-build the whole danged thing after the hurricane.. Most of the pix of Vic are down there at 'Blockade Runners'.

It will be a perfect location for it...Sandy can keep it safe...and haul it out of there if we get another storm...and Vic would be looking down and smiling when he saw where they put it....:biggrin:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

One regular, one southpaw. 

Not gonna do eyes. I drew them on my pattern, and they look cartoonish


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'll shoot another pic once the stain has dried.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> I think the plan is to put the cross down at CoachLaw/Sandy's fishing camp on TitlumTatlum Bayou, at San Luis Pass, Gary... Vic loved it down there..and was one of the guys that literally had to re-build the whole danged thing after the hurricane.. Most of the pix of Vic are down there at 'Blockade Runners'.
> 
> It will be a perfect location for it...Sandy can keep it safe...and haul it out of there if we get another storm...and Vic would be looking down and smiling when he saw where they put it....:biggrin:


 Yessir, and that is where Vic's family has requested it to be so that is where it goes. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

'


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Perfect!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Nice work Shawn.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> One regular, one southpaw.
> 
> Not gonna do eyes. I drew them on my pattern, and they look cartoonish


Good decision..in my mind.. "Less is More" in this case...

Thanks for yore effort, Shawn.. FWIW... you just went from "No. 757" to "No. 3" on my list of cool folks...

(and with MY opinion...and $1.25..you can get another cup of Starbucks..):rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I don't think $1.25 is enough to buy coffee at Starbucks...good thing I don't drink it



Guy - if you'll email me your address, I'll pack these up and ship them to you.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

> Guy - if you'll email me your address, I'll pack these up and ship them to you.


Done. Thanks so much to all who helped with this project. Guy


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Proud of you guys!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Good job!! Thanks so much for taking the job. gb


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

That is awesome. Didn't know Vic but he must have been a great guy with lots of friends. RIP.


----------

